# lost garmin edge 500 at Rose Bowl



## zj37 (Jun 29, 2011)

I left my Garmin on the roof of my car tonight after the Rose Bowl ride. I think that I heard it fall off once I got on the freeway, but if anyone saw it hit the ground while I was still near the Bowl and swooped it up I'd love to get it back. I'll be there on Thursday- I'll be the guy with the empty stem mount.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Been there, done that! Lost my 705, and was so mad at myself! Upgraded to the 500.


----------



## hooj1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ouch that hurts. Lost mine but it was on its last leg anyhow


----------

